# Flying Merkel SWAG



## Freqman1 (Jun 29, 2017)

Some pricey FM SWAG for your mancave! V/r Shawn

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=302338233051


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 29, 2017)

WOW!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 29, 2017)

The frame can be easily restored, but for that price the original backing should never have been replaced regardless of condition.


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 29, 2017)

Wow check out that price. However if you happen to own a real FM MC I'm guessing that cost wouldn't be an issue. At one time we had a lead on one out of the country, may never materialize, but they go for some TALL $$$$$$. Certainly a cool piece, looks a bit too nice to me tho, any chance its a fabrication or reproduction?
Darcie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 29, 2017)

*
WOW !!*


----------



## Clark58mx (Jun 29, 2017)

That's a nice piece. I bought this Flying Merkel sign at a auction. I believe it to be a older piece. It's a painted window. The window is very old. Got it hanging in the garage


----------

